# 10th Anniversary Mug Poll



## jeff (Nov 12, 2013)

This poll is closed. Please go HERE to vote for colors.

It's just about time for me to order the 10th anniversary coffee mugs that we'll sell during the bash. For you new members not familiar with our tradition, here's a peek at last year's mug sale.

Just to give me an idea what to order, I thought I'd run a quick poll. If the following were available which would you be likely to order?

Large Mug (16 ounces)
Small Mug (12 ounces)
Pen/Pencil Cup (3-1/4" tall)
Soup Bowl (18 ounces)
Beer Stein (20 ounces)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 12, 2013)

close the voting!  Beer stein at 100%...the obvious choice!


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 12, 2013)

Bowls? Have to put that in the 'Other Things We *Buy*' community forum.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 12, 2013)

I think a lot depends on the shape / style. A stein sound perfect for our 10th but not if it's butt ugly. Any chance of some mock ups like you did last year?


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2013)

skiprat said:


> I think a lot depends on the shape / style. A stein sound perfect for our 10th but not if it's butt ugly. Any chance of some mock ups like you did last year?



Yes, we'll have mockups as soon as I get a rough idea of what we want.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 12, 2013)

Still like the pen cups, although it usually store my tools in them.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 12, 2013)

BRobbins629 said:


> Still like the pen cups, although it usually store my tools in them.



Last year I thought the pen cup was a great idea.  I like mine, but I've found that having my pens corraled and easily visible (rather than randomly buried under the mounds of clutter on my desk) has resulted in my having no pens.  Easy to see makes them easy to "borrow" (unless the cup is making them grow legs and they scoot away on their own.....).

The tool idea is a good one.  At least I wouldn't be looking at an empty cup....but would I have the same problem with tools as pens......

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 12, 2013)

skiprat said:


> I think a lot depends on the shape / style. A stein sound perfect for our 10th but not if it's butt ugly. Any chance of some mock ups like you did last year?



I was hoping for a butt ugly mug.  It would make me look good by comparison and be useful for that awkward period before the required quantity of brew starts to make me look good.  :biggrin:


Ed


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't drink coffee, so I order the pen cup.

I was a little disappointed that the 9th anniversary cup was smaller than the 8th.


----------



## jsolie (Nov 12, 2013)

Large mugs and soup bowls get used the most at our house.  I mean, who wants a dinky little cup of coffee?


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> I don't drink coffee, so I order the pen cup.
> 
> I was a little disappointed that the 9th anniversary cup was smaller than the 8th.



8th was 10 ounces
9th was 14 ounces


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 12, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> I don't drink coffee, so I order the pen cup.




I don't drink coffee either, but the mug is perfect for hot chocolate!!

Ed


----------



## mvande21 (Nov 12, 2013)

Beer stein, small mug and pencil cup are all tied for me.  When will this bash start??


----------



## mvande21 (Nov 12, 2013)

Actually, I think the beer stein should be made out of glass with the logo etched into it.  so I am going to vote for the small mug


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 12, 2013)

The bash runs the whole month of February .



mvande21 said:


> Beer stein, small mug and pencil cup are all tied for me. When will this bash start??


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 12, 2013)

jeff said:


> Beer Stein (20 ounces)



Sorry to be a picker of nits, but right there.. to the left of  "20 ounces" ?
You misspelled 'medium coffee cup'.

You're welcome.


----------



## mick (Nov 13, 2013)

Jeff, I wouldn't mind another small mug this year


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 13, 2013)

I have never gotten any of the items.

However, for the 10th.....I will be getting something.  I am checking the beer stein but only if it is a glass one.  The rest will be great but again......something that catches my eye.  Design and color will be the deciding factors.


----------



## jeff (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 13, 2013)

can we go ahead and pre-donate to get them?  

I chose the 20 oz stein by the way.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 13, 2013)

jeff said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't drink coffee, so I order the pen cup.
> ...


are you sure about that?


----------



## jeff (Nov 13, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > The Penguin said:
> ...



Oh THE CUP. You're right it was shorter. I was thinking of the mugs. 

The taller cup seemed to hide whatever was in it, so I tried the shorter one.


----------



## jeff (Nov 13, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> can we go ahead and pre-donate to get them?
> 
> I chose the 20 oz stein by the way.



Sorry, but we're not taking donations for them yet.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Experience*

Based on IAP items I have sold --- I'd go with the beer stein.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 13, 2013)

jeff said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...


yes, it's a slightly smaller ID as well.


----------



## triw51 (Nov 13, 2013)

decisions, decisions, decisions The beer stine sounds great and would like it in stone ware not glass (just my preference), the larger coffee mug sounds great also


----------



## Darley (Nov 13, 2013)

Hoooo!  I will go for the Beer Stein if I may :biggrin:


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 13, 2013)

Would it be a problem to offer both? I wouldn't mind having one of each; my wife might mind, but I wouldn't. :biggrin: Beer; Yummy!


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 13, 2013)

18 oz bowl is kinda small for ice cream  , so I guess the large :coffee:coffee mug or the :beer:Stein win out for me.
gordon


----------



## edman2 (Nov 13, 2013)

jeff said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...



True, but tall pencils fall over in the short cup.  I vote for the taller pencil cup.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 13, 2013)

16 oz mug or the 20 oz I drink hot chocolate, sweet tea, not beer (doh) on the cold mornings.

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## jeff (Nov 13, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> Based on IAP items I have sold --- I'd go with the beer stein.



Based on some feedback and just thinking about it... glass with the logo etched seems to be the best approach.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 14, 2013)

How about wine glasses with the logo etched on them?  Coffee Mug and Pen cup would be great again.  Different Colors?


----------



## navycop (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the beer stein due to the fact is 20oz. I can get a whole bottle of soda in it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 14, 2013)

jeff said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Based on IAP items I have sold --- I'd go with the beer stein.
> ...


I have some glasses like that, they're nice


----------



## hewunch (Nov 15, 2013)

Big anniversary deserves a big mug. Go with the Stein


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2013)

hewunch said:


> Big anniversary deserves a big mug. Go with the Stein



We'll have several. I think the stoneware mug and pencil cup, and an etched glass stein.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 15, 2013)

I chose the small mug, because:
a) running out of room in my display cabinet
b) it's cold in Canada - coffee chills down quickly in a trencher!  

That being said, I'd be happy with any of them!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I chose the small mug, because:
> a) running out of room in my display cabinet
> b) *it's cold in Canada* - coffee chills down quickly in a trencher!
> 
> That being said, I'd be happy with any of them!


Andrew they have invented these most wonderous things called furnaces --- I am told that even in Canada by stoking up the furnace and keeping the doors and windows closed one can be down right comfortable sitting and reading a good (and long) book.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 15, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > I chose the small mug, because:
> ...



If you saw what it cost to heat this house, you'd keep your furnace at 15 degrees too!   

Bought a woodstove, but it's in the shed at the moment - have to get a certified installer for insurance purposes, and they're busy this time of year!  

That being said, time to crawl back into my attic and insulate a bit more!


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 15, 2013)

hewunch said:


> Big anniversary deserves a big mug. Go with the Stein



ROLF! Why are guys always so preoccupied with size? :biggrin:

I don't care how big (or small) the offering is...as long as somehow it something very special and unique. Unlike all other years.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2013)

PR_Princess said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Big anniversary deserves a big mug. Go with the Stein
> ...


 Not to worry Dawn --- they'll out grow that.:biggrin::biggrin:

I used to belong to a Stein club at a local bar - we liked it because we could get it filled for the price of a draft beer which was about half what the typical stein would hold. Less in some cases.


----------



## Tom T (Nov 16, 2013)

Large coffee mug, for tea and hot chocolate.


----------

